# Export Outlook vers Entourage



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mars 2001)

Comment fait on pour exporter des dossiers et sous-dossiers et leur contenu (en gardant l'arborescence) d'Outlook Express 5.0 vers Entourage


----------



## JackSim (13 Mars 2001)

Il me semble qu'Entourage offre automatiquement d'importer les données venant d'Outlook. À confirmer...


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Jeko (14 Mars 2001)

C'est exact.
Lorsque tu demande d'importer, tu choisis Outlook Express et tu te retrouve avec toutes tes affaires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




...en tout cas, cela à fonctionné chez moi


----------

